

Adria Richards fired by SendGrid for calling out developers on Twitter - dutchbrit

http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/21/breaking-adria-richards-fired-by-sendgrid-for-outting-developers-on-twitter/#sehFe0X52KUpuqI8.02?<p>Reposting this, my previous submission got removed or HN's server has gone quirky.<p>If my previous submission was removed, please let me know why HN. This is industry news....
======
jmduke
First off, this is not 'industry news'. This is gossip.

Second, pg's official response: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5416908>

~~~
dutchbrit
Their twitter announced this news too, not just facebook, and they are
continuing to post status updates on their services so I don't think they were
hacked...

------
dutchbrit
Just saw it - pg or whoever removed my previous submission, at least
communicate why you removed it when doing so in the future, even if it's just
a link to another thread.

Less confusion = less hassle

------
edwardunknown
They're deleting everything related to this. Somebody thinks Sendgrid was
hacked and this is all bullshit, at least that's the excuse.

~~~
dutchbrit
I would of fired her so this news wouldn't of surprised me to be honest..

